
How Many Engineers Does It Take To Make Hotmail Work In Google Chrome? - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/27/how-many-engineers-does-it-take-to-make-hotmail-work-in-google-chrome/
======
wallflower
Might as well ask why Microsoft Hotmail seems like it will never support IMAP
(it supports SSL Pop3 but if you read a message in another mail client, it's a
nice modern convenience to have that message not show up as unread in another
client).

------
siong1987
From a developer perspertive, I am really scared everytime there is going to
be a new browser in the market.

Anyone has the same experience as mine?

~~~
likpok
Realistically, you should be scared when there is a new /back-end/. The front-
end doesn't do much. When they change the rendering engine (which they didn't)
or the javascript VM (which they did), then you need to extensively test it.

------
Hovertruck
Interesting. I expected Gmail to hold the majority share, rather than
AOL/Hotmail/Yahoo. I guess I just spend too much time on the internet.

~~~
dennmart
Gmail is relatively new compared to those other services you mention, which
have been operating for years before Gmail started in 2004. As the article
mentions, Gmail use is on the rise, and expected to overtake Hotmail's lead.

